# MLK Weekend through Jan 25th



## billski (Jan 17, 2013)

Lucky me, I'm traveling MLK weekend.  But I'll be here midweek to share in the goods.  Tim Kelly has me seriously stoked.  http://www.skitheeast.net/tv/episode/1357919777/tk-snowcast-live-from-merrimack--sunapee-nh





And Tim is right, about this one:
Here is the Best Weather Forecast on Earth
 Weather.us

blog
http://surfskiweather.us/historic-january-warmth-ending/

I'M IN!


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice to see.  My plans may be changing for next week.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 18, 2013)

Weather reports say it could be extremely windy at SBush this weekend.  I'm making my return to that mountain after more than ten years.

What lifts will be closed if it's as windy as they say?  Heaven's Gate, Castle Rock?  Does Mt. Ellen lose the summit to windy days as well?

Worst case Ontario - crowds, wind-hold on the top of the mountain and not enough snow in the trees....  beats working though.

Thanks.


----------



## threepedals (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm up at Sugarbush now (working not skiing) and the wind is blowing like crazy.



Abominable said:


> Weather reports say it could be extremely windy at SBush this weekend.  I'm making my return to that mountain after more than ten years.
> 
> What lifts will be closed if it's as windy as they say?  Heaven's Gate, Castle Rock?  Does Mt. Ellen lose the summit to windy days as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## gladerider (Jan 18, 2013)

will be driving up to lake placid in a couple of hours. i saw on nbc in the morning that they were expecting 3-6 inches in the adk. hope this is true.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Weather reports say it could be extremely windy at SBush this weekend.  I'm making my return to that mountain after more than ten years.
> 
> What lifts will be closed if it's as windy as they say?  Heaven's Gate, Castle Rock?  Does Mt. Ellen lose the summit to windy days as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Sugarbush is notorious for putting lifts on wind hold. That being said the lifts that usually go down first are Heavens Gate & North Lynx at Lincoln Peak. Castle Rock is usually not affected by the wind but I don't think it's open due to lack of natural snow. The Summit quad & North Ridge chairs at Mt. Ellen are usually the first to close.


----------



## threepedals (Jan 18, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Sugarbush offering vouchers if wind shuts down all the lifts mid morning?

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK...  .TODAY...MOSTLY SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 25 MPH...BECOMING WEST 20 TO 30 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE MID 20S BELOW ZERO. .TONIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOMING CLOUDY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO. TEMPERATURES RISING INTO THE MID TEENS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SOUTHWEST WINDS 25 TO 40 MPH...INCREASING TO 35 TO 50 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE MID TEENS BELOW ZERO. .SATURDAY...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF FLURRIES IN THE MORNING. HIGHS AROUND 30. *SOUTHWEST WINDS 45 TO 60 MPH*. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO IN THE MORNING.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 18, 2013)

If this lift's a rockin'....


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, we're thinking the same thing with winds...here's the forecast for Sugarbush.


----------



## skisheep (Jan 18, 2013)

gladerider said:


> will be driving up to lake placid in a couple of hours. i saw on nbc in the morning that they were expecting 3-6 inches in the adk. hope this is true.



Between tonight, tomorrow, and sunday I would say 3-6" is a fair estimate. Whiteface(which is where I assume you are going) often does well in these clipper systems, they could easily do 6" between tomorrow and sunday. Post a TR when you get back!

-skisheep


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 18, 2013)

An updated FIS outlook:

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/cold-with-light-snows-otherwise-known-as-january/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2013)

In a few days


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2013)

could be worse sunday

THE FORECAST FOR MOUNT ELLEN, VERMONT AT 4,083 FT: LAST UPDATED AT 959 PM EST FRI JAN 18 2013  .

REST OF TONIGHT...PARTLY CLOUDY LATE UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOMING CLOUDY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SNOW LATE UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SNOW LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOW AROUND ZERO. TEMPERATURES RISING TO AROUND 16 AFTER MIDNIGHT. WEST WINDS 20 TO 35 MPH...INCREASING TO SOUTHWEST 35 TO 45 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 19 BELOW.  .

SATURDAY...CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN SUMMITS BECOMING IN AND OUT OF CLOUDS. SNOW LIKELY IN THE MORNING...THEN A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON. HIGH AROUND 28. SOUTHWEST WINDS 45 TO 50 MPH...DECREASING TO AROUND 40 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 5 BELOW.  .

SATURDAY NIGHT...SUMMITS IN AND OUT OF CLOUDS UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOMING CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOW AROUND 21. SOUTHWEST WINDS 45 TO 55 MPH...INCREASING TO 55 TO 60 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS ZERO.  .

SUNDAY...CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. HIGH AROUND 21. TEMPERATURES FALLING TO AROUND 10 ABOVE IN THE AFTERNOON. SOUTHWEST WINDS 50 TO 60 MPH...BECOMING WEST 45 TO 50 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 18 BELOW.   DETAILED


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 19, 2013)

Agreed....system is wrapped up tighter = pressure gradient = winds.  Sunday may be a bust for summit lifts


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 19, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Agreed....system is wrapped up tighter = pressure gradient = winds.  Sunday may be a bust for summit lifts



Those temps later this week...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Sugarbush is notorious for putting lifts on wind hold. That being said the lifts that usually go down first are Heavens Gate & North Lynx at Lincoln Peak. Castle Rock is usually not affected by the wind but I don't think it's open due to lack of natural snow. The Summit quad & North Ridge chairs at Mt. Ellen are usually the first to close.



*Sunday, January 20th – 11:40 AM*
*North Lynx, Slide Brook, Super Bravo, Village Double, and Heaven's Gate are on windhold as of 11:40am. 
**

Northridge, Summit, and GMX are on windhold as of 1:40pm.*
*
*


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks liokea major cold front and severe winds on the way.. Hunter was 45 today and will be -3 tomorrow with wind chills..hell of a change.


----------

